# The guitar you've regretted getting rid of.



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've bought sold over 60 guitars over the years. But the one that always sticks in my mind is a guitar I bought in 1983. A 1963 blonde American Fender Telecaster. I kick my self every time I think about it.Anyone else have that one guitar they got rid of they wish they could get back?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I miss my first Suzuki acoustic. I haven't been able to rid myself of any others. 

63 Tele silly boy. Pry my 66' out my cold dead hands........... maybe :smile:


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

Early 90's Ibanez UV777GR. Should never have sold it. Never. I just recently found a photo of me with it...renewed the painful void it left.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

1961 Gibson single pickup and single cutaway sunburst Melody Maker that had been modded before I got it to be a poor man's Les Paul Jr. with a new pickguard and cheap P-90. I had popped out the P-90 and put in a Pete Florence one it that just screamed.

I would have never sold that guitar, but I had a debt in a friend's name and wasn't going to let them risk any credit issues because I had lost my job and was struggling to get back on my feet.

I hated selling it and I still desperately wish I could get it back. I had originally bought it for $600 out of my inheritence when my Grandmother died. I sold it for about double that. The truss rod had bottomed out and it could only be strung with 12s (and up). It desperately needed new frets, still, I have lots of sentimentality tied in that guitar. Best slide or rhythym guitar I've ever played.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

77 Les Paul Deluxe (mini humbuckers, tobacco sunburst).

It was my first good guitar after years of playing trash. I traded it for an SG in a moment of impulse while on tour and have always regretted doing so. The SG quickly proved to be unsuitable for me but I was a thousand km away from the store.


I'm not really a Les Paul guy, but it was a hard earned reward and I wish I still had it.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

my late 90s es-135. I loved that guitar....but I needed money.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

It seems alot of you people got rid of your guitars out of need for money. For me it was totally different. I was just buying and selling and trading equipment for the heck of it. Immature in my musical career I just never realized what I had. Not to mention I never realized how rare these guitars would become. I had a chance to sort of get back even in about 1999-2000. I was teaching technical courses at a school in Brantford when a student came up to me (knowing I was a musician) and offered to sell me his 1970 Telecaster. It was in beautiful shape. He wanted $600 for it. He hated more than anything to sell it but he was in a bad spot and needed the money to pay his mortgage. I told him all I had was $300 in the bank that I could spare. Well he about cried but said he'd take it. It ended up that I just couldn't do it to him. He had a week to pay the mortgage. I told him to go home and think about it overnight, try and find someone to borrow the money from. And maybe I would lend him the money and hold the Tele as collateral. I just couldn't take advantage like that as a musician or as his teacher whom he's supposed to trust. He ended up asking the in-laws for a loan and kept his Tele. I sure hope I would have been as honest had it been a 63 Tele.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Milkman said:


> 77 Les Paul Deluxe (mini humbuckers, tobacco sunburst).


 Seems the LP Deluxe was the first 'good' guitar for a few of us. I had a 72, so it still had the mahogany neck, albeit in 5 pieces. I gave up playing really for years -- the drummer in the band I was in (as a bass player...70s Aria ProII SB700, which was great) managed to get himself sent to prison (drummers!), and I just never clicked with any of the other folk I played with after that, then all my gear got stolen, so I quit and concentrated on other stuff instead. But the bug never leaves your system, so one year I went skiing with friends in Utah of all places and the GAS came and got me. Scoured the music stores and found the LP dlx. Never really bonded with it though, but I wish I'd kept it.

The one I really regret is a 78 Tokai Goldstar, which I sold along with all my gear before moving to Canada. It was my favourite guitar, but I had decided to get rid of _everything_, so _everything_ went. The guy that bought it turned out to be a real douche too, which just adds insult to injury (my one and only bad experience on evilbay), and he routed it for humbucker!









Might not look like much, just another candy apple strat, but it felt and sounded great.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> It seems alot of you people got rid of your guitars out of need for money.


At the time it was parental oversight. I was young, living at home...you know: their roof, their rules type deal.


> I was just buying and selling and trading equipment for the heck of it. Immature in my musical career I just never realized what I had. Not to mention I never realized how rare these guitars would become.


Ditto on that. But I don't wish I had it back because it was rare. No. I wish I had it back because it was an amazingly great guitar and just hadn't played enough other guitars to see that. Comfortable for a 7 string. Great pickups. Unreal action. Comping in a jazz trio with a 7-string was great. I just don't see that kind of quality and versatility in the current Ibanez 7-string line up...at least not without venturing into the >$2k stuff.



> I told him to go home and think about it overnight, try and find someone to borrow the money from. And maybe I would lend him the money and hold the Tele as collateral. I just couldn't take advantage like that as a musician or as his teacher whom he's supposed to trust. He ended up asking the in-laws for a loan and kept his Tele. I sure hope I would have been as honest had it been a 63 Tele.


That's awesome. Many karma points for you for that one!


----------



## Perkinsfan (Oct 17, 2007)

I regret trading my 1st guitar for a car.
It was just a $100 SG copy that Sears had in their catalogue.
I picked it up from a friend second hand for $50.
Bolt on neck, it had a pair of "slide switches" instead of a 3 way toggle for pickup selection.The switches were mounted on the pickguard below the neck pickup.
It really was a POS but it played o.k. and it was my 1st guitar.
I wish I had it back. 
Eric


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've only sold one of my guitars.
I've mentioned it before--it was an acoustic that was a waste of good plywood.:smile:

When I got my classical I stopped playing it, and I never really bonded with it.
I sold it for the same price I paid for it to one of my Dad's co-workers.
While it might be interesting to hear what happened to it, I've never missed it.

Years ago, when money was tight I listed my Mustang for sale, but never sold it.
If I had--it would be the one I missed.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

'95 I think, tho I forget now, maybe as late as a '98. LP Classic, Premium Plus top. Heavy as a construction brick, must have been 12#. HATED the snot green inlays. Guitar sounded HUUUUUGE and got a spectacular clean when rolled back, not typical of the ceramic humbuckers I know but there you have it. Traded for something I don't remember any more, which tells you something too.


----------



## the_fender_guy (Jul 22, 2008)

Ibanez Lawsuit Les Paul copy. I let it go because I didn't play it much.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I can't decide. Either the 1964 Fender Mustang, or the 1969 SG Jr. 

Okay,... both.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

A 70's Ibanez Flying V Bass. It was cool but awkward to play, would be neat to have it back but I'm not beating myself up over it. Bought for $100, sold for $100.

It wasn't very wise to sell my 70's Marshall 50W half-stack though, bought for $500, sold for $550. That would be nice to have.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

for me?".would be all the 60's and 70's Strat i had and trashed. i would be retired today with the money i could have sold those puppies for..


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

well, let's see... 69 SG, 73 Gibson Marauder, 81 Les Paul Deluxe Pro, 69 strat.
boy when I read that do I get depressed.


----------



## satch09 (Jul 26, 2008)

OMG as soon as I saw this thread it almost brought tears to my eyes. A year and a half ago I splurged and bought a 97 american strat (maybe not great to you guys) but this thing was my life. I loved it, it had the most beautiful tone, and was sky blue. I was in love... However I ran into a lot of money trouble, and was in such a rut that I had to pawn it...yes pawn it...a cardinal sin I know.. but I didn't have the time to sell it for consignment in a music store because I needed the money like yesterday... I walked out of the pawn shop, feeling ripped off, abused, and used...I literally cried a little. What a horrible experience...so kids, please manage your money well... RIP my strat...


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> The one I really regret is a 78 Tokai Goldstar, which I sold along with all my gear before moving to Canada. It was my favourite guitar, but I had decided to get rid of _everything_, so _everything_ went. The guy that bought it turned out to be a real douche too, which just adds insult to injury (my one and only bad experience on evilbay), and he routed it for humbucker!


At the risk of rubbing it in (sorry!) there's an informative Tokai article in the July 2008 Guitar & Bass magazine. Apparently you can still get Goldstars cheaper than Springy Sounds because of the aesthetic factor, but they're both legendary strats.


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

guitarman2, another Tokai-related sighting might make a nifty project:

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/msg/737194093.html


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Gibson Les Paul "Elegant" by their custom shop . I'm not a fan of LP's but with the chambered body it was a resonable weight and sounded fantastic . Compound radius neck with ebony board and abelone inlays , flame cherry burst , 57's and the round MOP Custom shop inlay in the headstock as it was an early one ( later ones just had the decal on the back )

Sold to a collector type guy.....Stupid !!:sport-smiley-002:

That was about 10 years ago BTW


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Valley Arts (by Samick) strat - black see through finish, played like a dream - haven't found a strat (clone or Fender) that I've liked as much since.

Also regret selling an Epiphone "Bob Marley" LP Special - I got sick of Bob's face and the coloured inlays, but it played, sounded and felt great and was really well made.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

satch09 said:


> OMG as soon as I saw this thread it almost brought tears to my eyes. A year and a half ago I splurged and bought a 97 american strat (maybe not great to you guys) but this thing was my life. I loved it, it had the most beautiful tone, and was sky blue. I was in love... However I ran into a lot of money trouble, and was in such a rut that I had to pawn it...yes pawn it...a cardinal sin I know.. but I didn't have the time to sell it for consignment in a music store because I needed the money like yesterday... I walked out of the pawn shop, feeling ripped off, abused, and used...I literally cried a little. What a horrible experience...so kids, please manage your money well... RIP my strat...


You have 2 kidneys. You couldn't sell one of those?


----------



## satch09 (Jul 26, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> You have 2 kidneys. You couldn't sell one of those?


haha believe me it was considered...but again the waiting list for the operation was too long...


----------



## superfly (Oct 14, 2021)

Selling a guitar, is that a thing??


----------

